# Mein erster Koi-Teich



## NitrosWelt (25. Apr. 2010)

Schönen Guten Abend 

habe vor kurzem begonnen einen Teich im Garten auszuheben und habe dazu noch ein paar Fragen  hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht dabei helfen 

Habe mal eine Skizze angehangen damit ihr eine Vorstellung habt wie groß er werden soll.
Die tiefste Stelle im Teich soll 1,50 Meter werden. hab eine Stufe drin die bei ca. 50 cm liegt und eine breite von 30cm hat.

Soll man lieber Folie an einem Stück kaufen oder 2 und dann per Quellschweißen mit kleber verbinden?

Nun zu meiner ersten Frage wieviel Folie werde ich benötigen? Also ich habe für mich 84 m² ausgerechnet. Kommt das ca. hin?

Desweiteren habe ich vor eine schwarze Teichfolie mit der dicke von 1mm zu nutzen und darunter Vlies 500g/m. Ist das ausreichend? Im Baumarkt konnte mir da leider keiner weiter helfen. Der Untergrund ist Kies wenn nötig kann ich auch ein wenig Sand darunter schütten.

Als Filtervolumen habe ich vorgesehen 15000 Liter oder doch eher gleich auf 2000 Liter erhöhen? Desweiteren wieviel Liter pro Stunde muss ich ca. Filtern? Habe mal was von 1/3 des Teichvolumes gelesen. Das würde für mich bedeuten so an die 3000 Liter pro Stunde.

Hoffe das meine Fragen verständlich sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian alias NitrosWelt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Hallo Christian und :willkommen

Mal so im ganz groben Worten zum deinem geplanten Koiteich

- 1,50 Meter ? Bisschen wenig
- ca, 10.000 Liter ? Für wie viele Koi ?
- Warum die Stufen, bau lieber einen extra Pflanzenteich der eine Verbindung zum Hauptteich hat, die Koi fressen dir eh alles kaputt.
- Nur eine Folie, oder lass sie einschweißen
- 1mm mit 500er Vlies reicht
- Ideal sind bei einem Koiteich 1x/Stunde durch den Filter, 1x in 2 Stunden reicht aber auch
- Filtervolumen sollten i.d.R 15-20% vom Teichvolumen haben, also mit 2000 Liter liegst du schon ganz gut  Trommelfilter und Vliesfilter setzen diese Regel aber außer Kraft.

Hast du an Bodenabläufe und Skimmer gedacht ? Eine Pumpe im Teich solltest du vermeiden.

Schau mal in meine Teichbaudoku, vielleicht findest du ja ein paar Ideen für deinen Teich. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002


----------



## NitrosWelt (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Hi Koi-Uwe

also an die Anzahl von Tieren habe ich so 10 Kois gedacht und dazu noch paar kleine Goldritzen. Boden abläufe sollen 3 rein. An jeder Rundung also einen 

Skimmer habe ich noch keine geplant habe da aber an einen Anbauskimmer gedacht der an die Seite der Teichfolie kommt den ich dann verstecken kann.

Desweiteren hab ich leider keinen Platz noch einen weiteren Filterteich anzulegen da die Flächen um den Teich schon belegt sind. Also werde ich die 50cm Stufe lassen damit ich da was Pflanzen kann. In den Mitte wollte ich mit Pflanzkörben dann Seerosen einlassen. Pflanzkörbe deshalb damit die Pflanzen nicht zu sehr wachsen und mir den Teich belagern.

Bei den 1,5 Metern wie Tief denkst du sollte ich da gehen? Ein Arbeitskollege hat 1,2m und bei ihm haben die Kois den Winter in der Tiefe überlebt. Pumpe lief bei ihm aber ständig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Hallo,
bei der Tiefe nicht nur an den Winter denken. Koi fühlen sich einfach sicherer wenn sie nach unten flüchten können. Und wenn du den Teich tiefer machen kannst bekommst du auch mehr Volumen. 10.000 Ist nicht wirklich viel für einen Koiteich, schon gar nicht wenn da 10 Koi rein sollen


----------



## Klausile (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Hallo Christian,

lass die 50 cm Stufe weg, für die Tiefe gibt es eh kaum Pflanzen.
In den Rundungen eine Stufe mit 20 cm ist ideal zum bepflanzen. Ich habe bei mir den gleichen Fehler gemacht. Wollte das es ein wenig "natürlich" wirkt - großer Fehler.
Auch würde ich jetzt den Teich sehr viel tiefer machen, hatte auch nur 1,5 Meter - wenn ich neu bauen würde, wären es auf jeden Fall mind. 1,8 eher wohl 2 Meter.
Aber wie sagt man, einen Teich baut man(n) immer drei mal. Da hab ich ja noch zwei Versuche - aber eigentlich keine Lust mehr.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Servus Christian

Herzlich Willkommen

Wenn schon Stufe dann mach sie höher .... so etwa auf -30cm statt -50cm (10cm fürs Substrat = 20cm Wasserstand).
Du hast eine wesentlich größere Pflanzen Auswahl für -20cm 

Aber besser wäre es, wie Uwe schon geschrieben - einen Pflanzfilter.

Wie wäre es wenn du diesen, nur 50cm Breit an einer Längsseite des Teiches machst ...
Ein Pflanzteich muß nicht immer ein Extra-Teich sein ... durch einen Uferwall getrennt vom Hauptteich, vom Filter in das abgeschlossene Ende des Pflanzfilter eingeleitet und der Auslauf auf gleicher Höhe in den Teich zurück ....

Nur so eine Idee ....


----------



## NitrosWelt (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein erster Koi-Teich*

Habe gerade nochmal durchgerechnet beim Wasservolumen. Bin bei dem Beitrag stutzig gewurden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16192 . Also so wie mein Teich werden sollen sind das 24,105 m³ also 24105 Liter. Hab die Maße oben in der Skizze. Wenn ich es in 2 Teile teile habe ich 2,5m x 4,7m x 1,5m =17,625m³ und 1,5m x 2,4m x 1,5m = 6,48m³

Das heißt ich muss den größeren Filter für 30000 Liter nehmen und eine Pumpe von 10000 Liter pro Stunde. Dann muss ich jetzt schonmal die Augen aufhalten 

EDIT: War schon an schreiben als eure Beiträge kamen  Also in der Tiefe schaue ich nun mal wieviel Lust ich habe und mein Geldbeutel mit macht  Folie kostet leider auch ein bissel aber das mit den Pflanzen hab ich schon gemerkt also ist die Idee nicht schlecht es höher zu ziehen. werde ich berücksichtigen  Danke für den Tipp. 

Und mit der Längsseite meinst du sicher meine 4,7 m Seite rechts? Ist natürlich auch noch eine Idee. Muss ich aber noch genehmigen lassen 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

